# Bank Accounts while on Student Visa



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

I will be a student at Hult International Business School for a one year MBA. I have some questions that you guys might be able to answer. 


1) What type of bank account can I open with a student visa (checking, savings, debit card facility)? Will we be able to open an account with my student/residency visa IN PROCESS? 

2) As non-salaried residents do not get a checkbook, how can I pay for housing/apartments? Especially if I have to pay one "check"? Do we have Bank Draft or Cashiers Check in UAE? 

3) Finally, how long does it take to open an bank account? This would determine how many days I would need to use either cash or foreign credit cards. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## 132467 (Aug 2, 2012)

Since I am a student on a student visa,

I know that you can apply for a debit card from NBD (I think that automatically includes a savings account?)

NBD needs a letter from your university that approves that you will be opening up an account, a copy of your residency visa, a passport copy,your original passport, and a few passport sized photos, it would be better to check with them directly as I might have missed something. (It might also be useful to check with your university/college to see if they have any special offers for students looking to open up a bank account)

I think you might be able to get a cheque from the bank upon request (im not too sure about this, but I've received cheques from the company I work with and they are directly from the bank, not sure if an individual can do this or it has to be under the company's name)

I would say you should give it at least a week or two to get your debit card and bank account ready.

Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

kookid said:


> Since I am a student on a student visa,
> 
> I know that you can apply for a debit card from NBD (I think that automatically includes a savings account?)
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

